# Endler Strains and other Small Livebearers!



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Good day everyone!

Are there any other BCAQUARIA members who are breeding endler livebearers or other small livebearer species here in Lower Mainland BC? I would love to trade some of my Poecilia wingei wild strains and Poecilia wingei x reticulata hybrid strains with other members for their livebearers someday! I will post some pictures soon.

Cheers and looking forward to seeing everyone's posts and pics on their livebearer strains and breeding projects!

I am currently keeping and breeding...

Wild Livebearer Strains:

Poecilia wingei var. "Cumana El Silverado" (Specific Native Type Strain of Endler Livebearer). Collected by Phil Voisin in 2013 in a polluted drainage pond beside the Autopista Antonio Jose de Sucre Highway south of Cumana City, Venezuela. Physical male characteristics include short orange swordtail markings, a black or orange dorsal fin, an iridescent platinum coating on the body, and some green, orange, and black markings on the caudal peduncle.

Girardinus metallicus var. "Varadero"

Heterandria formosa var. "Everglades"

Poecilia obscura var. "Oropuche"

Poecilia wingei var. "Laguna de Los Patos"

Domesticated Livebearer Breeds:

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Yellow Tiger"

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Sky Blue"

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Panda"

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Scarlet Chili"

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Blonde Flare"

Poecilia wingei x reticulata var. "Swordtail"

The Shrimp Army Clean-up Crew:
Neocaridina davidi var. "Fire Red"
Neocaridina davidi var. "Orange Pumpkin"
Neocaridina davidi var. "Yellow Gold Stripe"
Neocaridina davidi var. "Green Jade"
Neocaridina davidi var. "Brown Chocolate"
Neocaridina davidi var. "Black Carbon" 
Neocaridina davidi var. "Dream Blue Velvet"
Caridina multidentata var. "Amano"

My Endler Wishlist:
Poecilia wingei var. "Campoma Blue Star"
Poecilia wingei var. "Campoma El Tigre "

Resources and Fact Sheets:
http://www.viviparos.com
https://endlerpoeciliawingei.blogspot.com/2015/12/
https://www.clubendler.com.es/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=50
https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/poecilia-wingei/
https://www.martysfish.com/endlers/1975-black-bar-endlers/
https://www.martysfish.com/the-confusion-between-pure-endlers-hybrid-endlers-and-guppies/
https://endlerpoeciliawingei.blogspot.com/
Livebearer2
HOME

Informative Videos:









Relevant livebearer research from a SFU genetics professor:
Research - Felix Breden - Simon Fraser University


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, I wish I have room for oonnnne more tank... I would love to keep some cool endlers or guppies.

Are the electric blue variants you keep also known as the japan blue?


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Reckon said:


> Man, I wish I have room for oonnnne more tank... I would love to keep some cool endlers or guppies.
> 
> Are the electric blue variants you keep also known as the japan blue?


Yes their body is definitely a light sky blue or electric yellow turquoise colour that was line bred from Japanese breeders.


----------

